# Virgin offers in-flight mobile calls



## CHamilton (May 14, 2012)

Virgin offers in-flight mobile calls



> The service will initially be available on Virgin's new Airbus A330 planes flying from London to New York but will be available on 17 planes on at least 10 routes by the end of the year.
> 
> ... Virgin will charge passengers approximately the same as normal roaming charges.


----------

